# Hyper and liver



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

Um, anyone ever have mildly elevated liver enzymes before starting anti-thyroid meds, in other words just from being hyper?


----------



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

Nevermind, found my own answer - http://www.aafp.org/afp/2005/0315/p1105.html


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Just my own psa... when you start ATD's, ask to have a liver panel done with your thyroid tests. Liver damage isn't common on ATD's, but it does happen. My enzymes were normal before I started 5 mg. of methimazole daily. Seven weeks later my enzymes were 8 times the normal amount. Fortunately, they came down and all is fine now, but it's good to know. I didn't have any symptoms either like fever, sore throat, dark urine, or yellow skin.

Alexis

Edit: My enzymes came down after stopping the methimazole. Fortunately it did a great job on my thyroid levels and allowed me to get a TT 6 weeks ago. Now, I'm on the path to figuring out Synthroid!


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, I did and I was so worried because my endocrinologist didn't explain that hyper can cause elevated liver enzymes. Ideally, the anti thyroid medicine will help the liver get back to normal, assuming there are no rare side effects affecting the liver.

I started taking 30mg methimazole on 6/11/2012. My ALT enzymes were 66 (normal is 14-54 units at my lab.) On 6/27, they had already decreased to 57. This week, on 7/30 they were normal at 45. My baseline used to be around 20 so I suspect they will continue to lower.

I hope this information is both helpful and encouraging!


----------

